# Perfect broom for cleaning up the shop



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)




----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

good idea!!!


----------



## gfixler (Feb 21, 2009)

Excellent. Definitely useful.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Exactly what I have been looking for.

Thanks Gary.

bob


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Nice brush…


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

The floor is too clean Gary.

Nice brush.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

great tip .. I'll keep my eye's open for one


----------



## kiwi1969 (Dec 22, 2008)

Gary we spent years trying to convert filipinos to western style flat brooms. It was a total failure! my only criticism is these tend to flick fine dust up in the air which just settles back where it came from. Fine on chips and pine shavings but terrible for some tropical hardwood dust.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

kiwi - No broom in the world doesn't kick up the fine dust. Only a damp cloth or vacuum will totally eliminate that.

I haven't really had that problem though. Maybe it's a matter of technique.

Bentlyj - Karson - I did say that I was cleaning the shop when I thought to post these. Of course the floor is clean.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Great tip, and the price is right! Thanks, Gary.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Another tool for the apprentice hey!!


----------



## mgipson (Feb 22, 2009)

I use brooms like this in Thailand all the time for the shop and house, if you can find one they are well worth buying.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks Gary : )


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks for the info. Looks like would do a good job. Thanks for posting.

God Bless
tom


----------



## sharad (Dec 26, 2007)

During my trip to Kualalampur and Singapur last April I was bent on bringing the brooms for which I was called mad by my family members and friends. I purchased four of them and made a rather odd looking package as the brooms are long and cannot be folded. On arrival home the custom officers were looking with awe at this packet and said they have never seen anybody bringing such goods. When I showed the utility of these brooms to those who scoffed at me, they were sorry for rediculing me. These brooms are really very convenient as you can sweep clean standing. Gary, what you have written above is true. This is a very useful tool in the workshop. I am at ease after seeing this post. The four brooms cost me only US$ 4 .
Sharad


----------



## EMVarona (Aug 21, 2010)

That's a surprise. I never realized that lowly filipino broom would be appreciated abroad specially by a hi-tech American. When my sister lived in Rome she imports them. Her husband was connected with UNFAO. Far less cumbersome than the vacuum cleaner or the Italian broom.


----------

